# Enquête d'El_Chico sur la nioubitude



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parfois nos forums sont atteints de crise de nioubitude aiguë.
> Pas ici, pas au bar. Ici, des nioubies, y'en a toujours de nouveaux, et tellement de vieux nioubes.
> Non, ailleurs, dans ce monde virtuel ignoré de beaucoup d'entre vous, dans nos forums techniques.
> Un nioubie de forums techniques, c'est jamais très méchant. C'est surtout fatiguant.
> ...



je cite ce texte qui fut le point de départ d'El-Chico et moi pour une enquête sur les nioubies et la nioubitude. Quêtant sur les forums à la fin d'une AES, nous avons décidé de partir micro à la main pour suivre ce qu'il se disait dans le Bar (vive le pastis en passant et la guignolet) et nous en sommes revenus avec ce constat

l'enregistrement du Chico

quelle révélation...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

oh didon c'est fort en chocolat ça !  

Ah... On me fait signe que j'étais dans l'équipe de reportage... Cela dit AES canal machin tu présente ca comme si c'était tout mon travail, mais je de dois presque quand même tout... C'est toi qui a établit la communication, et puis tu leurs à aussi montré ta lune avec moi...

Oui parce que quand on lui montre sa lune, le nioubie chante...


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que quand on lui montre sa lune, le nioubie chante...



c'est beau comme du DocEvil !


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

fidèle retranscription de bar  (même si au son c'est plus proche des canards )  



PS : pour les smilleys :  il y avait ça


----------



## valoriel (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh didon


Ca ressemble plutôt à un dindon, oui!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

qui fait Énée ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (...)même si au son c'est plus proche des canards(...)





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble plutôt à un dindon


et oui, le nioubie à de multiples facettes...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juin 2005)

Et  voila que ça recommence! Et encore et encore .....;


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Et  voila que ça recommence! Et encore et encore .....;


 et c'est pas fini, le nioubie etant une composante essentielle et recurrante d'un ecosystème forumiesque (ique ? ite ? ien ? )


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas fini, le nioubie etant une composante essentielle et recurrante d'un ecosystème forumiesque (ique ? ite ? ien ? )


Faut faire avec , pour survivre dans un forum ,il y a pas le choix.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

il faut dire que _ça serait gacher des balles que de les tuer..._ 

boa noite !


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire que _ça serait gacher des balles que de les tuer..._
> 
> boa noite !



J'apprends beaucoup ici 
 :love:


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire que _ça serait gacher des balles que de les tuer..._
> 
> boa noite !


S&#8217;il en reste un, je serais celui-là  .Mais vraiment la, bonne nuit mon petit


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

je pisse de rire ok, mais sur votre paillasson


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je pisse de rire ok, mais sur votre paillasson



M'en fous c'est celui du voisin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*C'est quoi ces groa groa groa ?* 
vous vous êtes gargarisés avec vos bières ?

 :mouais: 
 :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> S?il en reste un, je serais celui-là  .Mais vraiment la, bonne nuit mon petit



 tu connais le second degré aussi ?

tu devrais te douter qu'El-Chico et moi avons été nioubie un jour sur ces forums... (bon, ok, c'était il y a 5 ans... ). Même l'autre pingouin qui dit ne l'avoir jamais été l'est encore pour bon nombre d'anciens à nos yeux... :rateau:   

point de godwin atteint facilement grâce à toi... je n'aurais pas cru... pas grave. j'en ai vu d'autres.


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu connais le second degré aussi ?
> 
> tu devrais te douter qu'El-Chico et moi avons été nioubie un jour sur ces forums... (bon, ok, c'était il y a 5 ans... ). Même l'autre pingouin qui dit ne l'avoir jamais été l'est encore pour bon nombre d'anciens à nos yeux... :rateau:
> 
> point de godwin atteint facilement grâce à toi... je n'aurais pas cru... pas grave. j'en ai vu d'autres.



C&#8217;est surtout, tes propos ??? sur  ton lien de bande sonore. Un reportage qui me choque <<petit magrhebin bonsoir on te ne feras pas de mal >> ou quelque chose comme ça, avec tes cris de corbeau et ça c&#8217;est intolérable sur un forum, ou alors je n&#8217;ai rien compris. Vous avez  PEUT ETRE une charte avec une déontologie de seconds degrés.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

en plus il est sourd...


je dis

"petit SMG (ou sirmacgregor autrement appelé Gregg) bonsoir"

si t'as rien d'autre à  faire que chercher la merde là où il n'y en pas pas DÉGAGE !

MERDE ALORS !

comme nioubie tu te poses là...


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> C?est surtout, tes propos ??? sur  ton lien de bande sonore. Un reportage qui me choque <<petit magrhebin bonsoir on te ne feras pas de mal >> ou quelque chose comme ça, avec tes cris de corbeau et ça c?est intolérable sur un forum, ou alors je n?ai rien compris. Vous avez  PEUT ETRE une charte avec une déontologie de seconds degrés.


Je me permet de m'opposer à cette idée. Jamais il n'a été dit "petit maghrébin bonsoir on ne te fera pas de mal" Ou alors tu me donne le minutage précis, et j'te fille 100 euros...


Mais il ne sert plus à rien de s'énerver, je vois que j'ai été doublé par AES machin...
T'as de la chance, du coup, je viens d'effacer 15 lignes de texte...


[edit]
J'ai beau ré écouter, je ne voit pas comment la confusion est possible... 
[/edit]


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

renseigne-toi sur les gens avant de proférer des insultes nulles et non-avenues ! qui a banni les mecs du FN sur ces forums ? deux MGZ (Beru et ma pomme sous le pseudo alèm)... qui a bossé 3 ans comme animateur de CV à Saint-Denis ? ma pomme... si j'avais le moindre racisme envers quelque personne, communauté, religion que ce soit, j'aurais eu du mal à tenir plus de deux jours... alors que j'y ai pris plaisir* pendant 3 ans...

*euh... n'y voyez rien de tendancieux hein... quoique certaines animatrices...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> [edit]
> J'ai beau ré écouter, je ne voit pas comment la confusion est possible...
> [/edit]


`

une surdité d'origine procrastinatoire ou autre -toire... peut-être.     :rateau:


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2005)

Quand bien même ?
Magrebin c'est une insulte ? 
:hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> une surdité d'origine procrastinatoire ou autre -toire... peut-être.     :rateau:


Milles excuses, la qualité de la bande sonore ou mon état de mal ententend, ma laisser entendre ? cher mac Gregor, ou Gregoire à la place de magrhebin. Je le regrette, je vous réitère vos  points positifs (je ne vous connais pas bien encore??) je me suis un peu emporté  avec ces histoires de nioube encore une fois mile excuses


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien même?
> Magrebin c'est une insulte ?


Pire que poisson rouge


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien même ?
> Magrebin c'est une insulte ?
> :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


Tout dépend du contexte :

- maghrebin m'a tuer -> oui

-maghrebin m'a tué -> non


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

excuses acceptées. Du moins pour ma part.
Et sans rancune. Je n'en veut à personne, et je ne suis pas de ceux qui en veulent aux nioubZ. Comme l'a dit Alèm, j'ai moi même été un nioub, je le suis resté longtemps, et le suis peut-être encore un peu, et on avait fait ça pour rigoler... Si on en a choqué certains qui se sentent accablés de remontrances parce qu'ils sont jeunes sur le forum, alors je présente mes excuses à ceux là, parce que le but de ce petit enregistrement n'était pas de les blesser mais de rigoler avec la nature...

D'ailleurs on a bien rit ce soir là, hein Alèm ?    
J'ai encore regardé hier soir la vidée de quand tu t'amuse avec la lampe en super night shot... J'étais presque plié...   
Et la p'tite araignée... Oh elle était trop mignonne la p'tite araignée...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi alem ?? 

ça m'rappelle vaguement un truc, mais j'sais plus quoi...


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pire que poisson rouge



RESTONS AMIS , IL M'EST DIFFICILLE POUR L'INSTANT DE RENDRE A CÉSAR ..... C&#8217;est à dire a AES CANAL ses points pour l&#8217;instant, je le ferais à la prochaine occasion ou alors comment faire


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> RESTONS AMIS , IL M'EST DIFFICILLE POUR L'INSTANT DE RENDRE A CÉSAR ..... C&#8217;est à dire a AES CANAL ses points pour l&#8217;instant, je le ferais à la prochaine occasion ou alors comment faire



 On comprend rien.

  C'est n'importe quoi.

  ça fait chier...

  y en a marre...


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du contexte :
> 
> - maghrebin m'a tuer -> oui
> 
> -maghrebin m'a tué -> non



Ton humour me réchauffe le c½ur et dissipe tout mal entendu


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On comprend rien.
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> ...



Voilà, j&#8217;ai pénalise injustement AES canal ,  je retourne à la fenêtre (agir sur la réputation ) pour mettre les pendules à l&#8217;heure ,cela me dit 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AES-Canal Historique. comment faire pour rendre a çesar...
( demande reponse tolerante)


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Juin 2005)

et bien en fait, ça, c'est pour éviter les guerres de réputation...
En fait, il suffit que tu attende d'avoir bouler 20 personnes (je crois que c'est 20) pour pouvoir rebouler quelqu'un.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AES-Canal Historique. comment faire pour rendre a çesar...( demande reponse tolerante)


Je viens de le faire à ta place moi je pouvais...


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le faire à ta place moi je pouvais...


 merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*On dira ce qu'on veut mais* 
notre Juju là est admirable.
Il tient bon, il ne se débine pas alors qu'il aurait déjà pu sombrer dans les méandres du bar des nioubies floodeurs fanatiques de 

Je dis bravo Juju


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alem ??
> 
> ça m'rappelle vaguement un truc, mais j'sais plus quoi...



euh... je crois que ça veut dire "au-delà" mais au-delà de quoi, je ne sais pas...   

pas de mal juju, juste que le facho ça fache ! :mouais: tu seras boulé vert sous peu et ya pas de mal pour les points de réputation, d'ailleurs, ça ne sert à rien les points, quand sonnymeboule rouge, ça me donne des points verts !  bisous sonny !


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

saint et sage, purfils de la sagesse .
Merci, voisin. Les nioubes ont droit à une assistance, juridique, comme toute démocratie, ou presque??&#8230;. Je suis un peu leur avocat . 
(Fruit comestible de l&#8217;avocatier, en forme de poire, à la peau verte, dont la chair onctueuse est riche en vitamines.) À ton avis ,c'est ça un nioube...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Reste nioube ! t'es impecc' comme ça ! :love: (si d'autres pouvaient suivre...)


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Reste nioube ! t'es impecc' comme ça ! :love: (si d'autres pouvaient suivre...)



pourvu que sa dure


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

pourvu que ça dure ,encore et toujours


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

T'es pas dispensé de tombé de futal pour autant...


----------



## semac (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas dispensé de tombé de futal pour autant...




c'est pas un prob pour juju... son avatar est très explicite, voir incitatif !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas dispensé de tombé de futal pour autant...


Toujours prêt a donner une récompense le sonny !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> pourvu que sa dure



*Pour sûr*
t'es le meilleur nioube du moment.


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

Aux esprits déplacés. Mon avatar est un nourrisson, (en informatique) peint par Keith haring,il ne faut pas le voir autrement ou je le change.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Aux esprits déplacés. Mon avatar est un nourrisson, (en informatique) peint par Keith haring,il ne faut pas le voir autrement ou je le change.



On s'en fout complêtement de ton avatar.


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout complêtement de ton avatar.



alors stop ton baissage de futal,roi du clavier si tu sais faire autre chose ???


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors stop ton baissage de futal,roi du clavier si tu sais faire autre chose ???



Des tas d'autres, mais mon public n'est pas là.


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

une vedette,sans public je connait ça ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2005)

*le chène et le roseau*

qui du nioub' ou du vieux briscard pliera ?
qui du nioub ou du vieux briscard se brisera ?


----------



## Mateuss (24 Juin 2005)

croa, croa


(je vais y arriver)


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des tas d'autres, mais mon public n'est pas là.




porter le béret par exemple !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> porter le béret par exemple !



Entre autre oui !


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre oui !


et le tee shirt   MAC G assorti avec un pantalon couleur i mac


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Et un calbute avec marqué suck it.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et le tee shirt   MAC G assorti avec un pantalon couleur i mac




sonnyboy, c'est comme aricosec, avec un mac ils seraient moins bons... beaucoup moins bons !!!


----------



## jahrom (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et un calbute avec marqué suck it.




J'avais le même avec marqué fuck it...:mouais:

Je l'ai donné à ma femme


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'avais le même avec marqué fuck it...:mouais:
> 
> Je l'ai donné à ma femme



Je sais...


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

sonny laches ton mac ! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

en passant, celui qui ma dénioubiser réellement ici, c'est le gars "absolut-touba" au-dessus là !  :mouais:  :hein:

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

ouoais ! et même que... et même qu'on a ouvert un bar !!!  :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

et un T'chatte aussi...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

Gribouille allait vomir partout, jeanba prenait de la coke sur le comptoir, amok trombinait plus que de raisons avec tous les nioubes et nioubettes passant par là... ya que la vieille voisine du dessus, JackSimone qui râlait...

faut dire, jeter NumberOne dans une rivière pour tester le petit gregory en direct live, c'était pas malin !


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et un T'chatte aussi...


 
c'est quoi un chat ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

un truc avec des poils qu'Amok adore caresser... je te montrerais quand tu viendras me voir en breizh !


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un truc avec des poils qu'Amok adore caresser... je te montrerais quand tu viendras me voir en breizh !


 
tu serais pas du Canal Touristique plutôt ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

Mossieur passe Bôcoup d'années de sa vie sur une île et Mossieur vient reprocher aux autres de faire du tourisme ?!!   

bises, l'invite est sérieuse frérot ! 

cya, je taffe demain !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un truc avec des poils qu'Amok adore caresser... je te montrerais quand tu viendras me voir en breizh !


la corbeau ?


----------



## juju palavas (25 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et un calbute avec marqué suck it.


Je me pose la question, tu dors avec ton clavier ou avec ta femme.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2005)

il va finir au Cercle !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juin 2005)

S'il a la coupe au carré !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2005)

*Ce qui me chagrinne avec Juju*
C'est qu'il semble apprendre trop vite...


Bientôt, il nous faudra déjà trouver une nouvelle mascotte ...


----------

